# Genetic Counseling



## LLovett (Jan 26, 2009)

Is anyone billing for this service when provided by a genetic counselor? How are you billing, incident to a doctor or are they credentialed as stand alone providers? 

Any help is greatly appreciated.

Thanks

Laura, CPC


----------



## sjackson (May 6, 2009)

*GC*

I don't know of any carrier that will credential a Gentic counselor.  We tried in our last practice.  We had to bill under a provider then.  He/she would have to sign off her notes.


----------



## kumeena (Jun 13, 2009)

sjackson said:


> I don't know of any carrier that will credential a Gentic counselor.  We tried in our last practice.  We had to bill under a provider then.  He/she would have to sign off her notes.


 
 We do follow the same


----------

